# Living in Singapore



## maneeratc_apac (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! My name is Maneerat. I am exploring the opportunity with one company where I can choose to work either in Singapore or Shianghai. As of now I have insufficient information to make my decision. 

I used to work in Singapore for 4 months but it was the temporary project before I came back to work in Bangkok. The accommodation was provided by the company. 

My current situation is different as I will be hired for Singapore office. So that I will cover all expenses by myself. That's why I need your suggestion. The office is on Orchard road. I would not like to spend more than 30 minutes on the road to go to work. Where should I stay or any source of information I can access to know the rental rate? 

I cannot see the forum for expat living in Shianghai. I also need the information on how to live there. I appreciate if you provide some information or source. 

Thank you!

Maneerat


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You can post questions about Shanghai in the Other Countries section.

First, ask your employer if they have information about living in each place.

Certainly, in Singapore, the housing costs are significant. You mention being 'on the road' for more than half an hour. If you are going to work in Orchard Road, driving will be expensive. In addition to parking, you will have to pay a congestion fee every day for driving in the center city.

Whether you will be able to live close enough to keep your commute at one hour will be a function of your income.


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

You'd be better off catching the subway (MRT) ... it's really cheap and fast. Unless you're earning huge bucks in Sing  

As for Shanghai ... it's much, much cheaper to live there ... but the public transport if mainly taxis ... although it's also much cheaper to buy / lease a car and cheaper to park etc. 

Singapore is basically like living in a first world nation ... everything is great -- health, food, schools, transport, shopping etc. 

Shanghai is more like a developing nation. Don't get me wrong ... if you've got the money to spend then you can buy the best of health, food, schools, transport, shopping etc ... but if you're on an average wage / lower wage then you're more likely to live like the locals. 

If you want adventure and the opportunity to maybe make a killing in development / business etc then Shanghai is the place ... 

If you're looking for an easy life and have a young family then I'd go to Singapore  

Cheers


----------



## anthonyjeremiel (Oct 13, 2008)

I totally agree with ini_niki.

Shanghai is a city that's still pretty much developing.

Singapore is more like a developed country.

So it really depends on what you want essentially.


----------

